# Opinions on a first workbench?



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, been here a while now and still gathering my tools. Saw this on harborfreights website. http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-solid-oak-workbench-93454.html I know they arent known for high quality items but my budget hasnt been up to the quality of items i wanted so far, so for a first workbench i would really appreciate your comments. Do you think it will last a while? Do you recmoned another for less or around this ones asking price. Thanks again, i really appreciae your help.

http://www.harborfreight.com/40-inch-hardwood-oak-workbench-93991.html?utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase&hft_adv=40010&mr:trackingCode=D4740F9E-782A-E011-B31E-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA There is also a smaller version


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You probably aren't going to find another one in the same price point, but I doubt you'll be very impressed with the quality of the HF bench. I've seen it in person and it didn't seem very sturdy. Have you thought about building one instead? I'm sure there are a plethora of plans available online that use construction grade lumber for the legs and support and perhaps a hardwood for the top.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one of the older models (different drawer arrangement). It is not *bad* but you could build something a lot more useful with some lumberyard 2×4 and ply and still have pocket money. My only real complaint is that it is not very heavy unless loaded down and the vises are cheap and wimpy. I am planning on re-purposing mine as a stand for my lathe.

Other ideas:

I like this one, from Roy Underhill's and other places. The legs are its weak point but it is meant to be portable:

http://www.closegrain.com/2010/08/portable-workbench.html

I really like this type. Lots of strength and stability for little money. If I were building one right now, this is the way I would go. The only thing I would add would be strategic webbing pieces in the torsion box to use holdfasts:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53297

It doesn't have to be fancy, just stable and flat.


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, i saw the legs were thin. I mean i posted a second one, for looks. Something that size would really be all i need. Does anyone know of one this size for under 150 or have an example on how to build one for about that. Thanks all

Yeah those look good. I just want to have a smaller bench with a good weight to it so it dosnt rock whilst planeing and such.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, take a look at the one I have on my projects. It is public on sketch up. Unless you are used to making big mortise and tenon, it is a lot of chopping and drilling.

The next ones I will make (For my machine tools) will be the torsion box style. As long as you are not looking for pretty, you are not going to get stronger and cheaper. 2pieces 2'x4' ply and some economy studs for the top and you are in business. Put the top on some saw horses. Then you have a workbench to build the base on. Add some nice wood later for a skirt and you can even make it pretty enough for a dining room table.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I would have that at the sale price, then during assembly beef it up or replace any components I didn't like where needed.


----------



## grantlairdjr (Apr 24, 2011)

You can find simple workbench at www.kregtools.com-that's where I build my first one last spring. It cost me no more than 50 dollars on woods. If you don't have Kreg system, try non-Kreg version - I've seen some good tutorial at www.youtube.com.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Fine Woodworking has a series for the beginning woodworker that features an easy to build workbench. Should come in well under your budget, and it looks like an interesting build.
finewoodworking.com/still-dont-have-a-workbench-this-one-is-easy


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

If I were to purchase this, I would apply a 3/4" sheet of plywood to the back to really sturdy it up and keep it from racking. Or (and), I would fill in the gap between the lower shelf and the drawers with an "module" or box of additional drawers. This alone woulld supply tremendous rigidity and additional weight to the structure. I might also explore some better (stronger) joinery options, if possible.

Nothing says you can't purchase it and then improve upon it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'd second the Fine Woodworking "starting in woodworking" workbench which would be cheaper to build than the HF version, it'll be sturdier (especially if you plan to plane and pound on it) and will give you much more option to customize it down the road.

I made one of those several years ago and still use it to this day (check my projects)


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW, I gave you suggestions to improve that bench…it's not what I'd do. I'd build my own.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I third the Fine Woodworking "starting in woodworking" workbench. It's not the prettiest bench but it's very functional and you can always upgrade the top later while keeping the sturdy base. Here's a useful site that's dedicated to workbenches - http://www.workbenchdesign.net/index.html


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/03/04/tom-s-torsion-box-workbench.aspx

Here is a link to the article for the torsion box workbench.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can see using this thing as an assembly table, as the price is quite attractive. However, I don't think it would hold up to even moderate tasks, certainly not handplaning. I think you could build something you'd be happier with for about the same money. Good luck!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hello woodsmann nice to see you online again 

my surgestion is you build one yourself out of 2×4 a knockdown model
and laminate two pieces of 1 inch plywood as top 
make the trellis at the same high and you can add shelfs if you want 
it don´t have to be fancy but study and flat then use money on a good vice 
not that you need that either but it is good to have

Dennis


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Al,

Actually, it would hold up fine. You could probably safely put a car up on it. If I were building one personally, I would reduce the webbing to 3/4 in material and go down to 1/8 in ply on the bottom and 1/4 ply on the top with a sacrificial 3/4 as a replaceable surface. I have one with 2×2 cedar webbing with 1/8 on the bottom and 1/4 on the top for my sewing machine (Nearly 100lbs) and I don't have any noticeable deflection. I have also stood on it without worrying about it and I am not a light weight. 

For a horizontal box beam, the bottom is in tension. The 3/4 in ply has an obscene strength (one piece will take in the range of 8,000 pounds in tension and much more in compression). The beam is only cantilevered a foot or two on the ends. The webbing members (spacing blocks) are in compression. Take three 2×4's and see how much it takes to crush them. As far as the legs, they are just like stick framing for a house. The force to deform or break that bench would be measured in tons (assuming the parts are glued).

Now they do have a real down side. Unless you have some dampening, they are *LOUD* to bang on. It is just like a drum. You also have to plan and put wood in places you want things like holdfasts.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

David, I saw one of these up at a local store. Perhaps it wasn't assembled correctly b/c I rushed over to it with my fiance in tow; I nudged it and walked away from it while it was swaying in the breeze. My fiance was happy at least that I wasn't going to bring something else home

Then again, if David's actually got one and it's sturdy, you're not going to do much better than that price.

I built a bench out of cheap 2×4s over 10 years ago that I'm still using. I sandwiched the 2×4 (long axis perpendicular) between a sheet of 3/4" ply on the bottom and a 3/4 inch pine plank on the top. I meant for it to be temporary but it's held up to such abuse that I feel too guilty to get rid of it when I build my dream bench. I mention this because the longer you wait for the bench of your dreams, the more dreamy it seems to be


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, they definitely have a problem if it was moving. Skinned panels are amazing. The funny thing is that the fill material doesn't make that much difference. Foam is common. It is a different aesthetic from post and beam and frame and panel but as far as just raw strength/weight, it's the best thing going.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Building a bench is a right of passage for a woodworker. I think everyone should ALWAYS build their own benches. You learn new skills, customize it just how you like, and it's a great opportunity to do some research about old time woodworking.

I've seen some BEAUTIFUL benches on this site. And I've seen some amazingly functional benches that I might choose over the beautiful ones.

As for the HF Bench- it's a great buy for the amount of hardwood in it, and the drawers, etc. But it isn't nearly heavy and stable enough. If you really like it, consider using the top, drawers and vise- and build new legs and stretchers. The $160 (as long as you don't have to pay a lot in shipping) isn't bad for that top, etc.

Conversely you could just bolt it securely to a wall, then it would work fine.

But if you follow my advise, you'll do some research, choose a style that matches the kind of woodworking you do, buy some good yellow pine construction lumber and make your own. It'll be a top grade bench for perhaps just a bit more investment.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I read articles, browsed a bunch of websites, even looked at pre-built benches … then built my own.


More than 2 years later, and I am very happy with it … no regrets.

-Gerry


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Gerry, how do you insert those project thumbnail pictures. I'm dumb.
For some more eye candy, I also like Smitty's
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46516

And Purp's Alley bench
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/20247


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Al-When you go to your My Projects page (under My Lumberjocks) and select a project, there is a box on the left titled 'Embed This Project'. Just cut/paste the text in the grey line. You're not dumb … I'm in the software biz and it took me a lllooonnnggg time to figure it out!

-Gerry


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I guess i'll look up some and try and build my own. Thanks for everyones input. I appreciate it.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Woodsman:

Also, don't get too hung up on it. You will always want another one for assembly, mounting something big and heavy like your metal vises, joinery, whatever else. No matter what design you choose, you will have ideas of things that you wished you had done differently. They are useful because they fit into the workflow of hand tools. Sometimes your work takes you different directions and they are useless. That's why they make things like shaving horses. Sometimes all you want is a stump or other block of wood. Sometimes you pull out the saw horses and saw benches. A workbench is just another tool.

I just re-purposed mine the other day when I got a new piece of equipment and will need to make a new one for woodworking.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My vote is for BUILD your own.

If for nothing else, you could buy the 2×4 lumber and plywood for the Torsion Box Bench David mentions, setup two saw horses with a sheet of ply and a couple 2×4s (temporarily) and get started build your REAL workbench. I worked for nearly a decade with a door on saw horses when I was into RC model sailplane building.

FWIW, I had the same negative experience looking at the demo HF workbench that was set up. It was wobbly and the drawer faces were already coming off.


----------



## Allanwoodworks (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm with Mike on this one, we both have a 21st century work bench and it was a blast building it. I build half of the bench with hand tools and the other half with power tools, and I learned a lot from just building my bench. This was my first big project and it was a joy.

I was just in HF picking up a new dust collector the other day and seen the bench that you are talking about and I think a solid core door on saw horses would be stronger than that bench.

Build your own and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

As a matter of fact, *here* is my half completed workbench project laminated top ON saw horses. I used THAT setup to completely finish the base of that same workbench that eventually became *this.*

I know it all sounds like the chicken or egg thing but really, if you take the time to plan everything out, you can get by with very little while building your first workbench. While I took a different route and milled all my own lumber from 8/4 stock, I think it would probably be best for you to use dimensional lumber (2×4, 2×6, etc.) and plywood for your first bench project. After that you can then go for the piece of art workbench.

My excuse(s) are that I had an existing bench to work off of, a new-to-me jointer, new TS, BS, and planer. I kind of dove in deep… *;-)*


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Mike, you mentioned using Ash for the top. How has that worked out and any pros/cons you'd like to share?


----------



## PxT (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems like most people have seen the 60" bench in the store but have not actually used it.

Call me crazy, but I actually bought one, so I can give you a (somewhat) educated opinion. Like most things, you get what you pay for but it is actually a pretty sturdy bench.  With the ubiquitous Harbor Freight 20% off coupon you would almost be crazy not to buy it simply as an extra bench to use for storage and assembly.

The joinery is pretty basic - mostly butt joints, screws, and those machine screws that screw into tube-shaped fittings (not sure what they're called). Think Ikea.

But, for the price it is overall an excellent value. Mine is very stable - those who mentioned that it swayed in the breeze, something must have been wrong. I loaded up the bottom shelf to give it some ballast. The drawers are felt lined which is a nice touch on a cheap unit. The slides are only half-extension though which is a pain.

The included vise is low-end but completely functional. No complaints there. If you are on a budget and you just need something to get you up and running with a minimum of fuss you really can't go wrong. Building your own definitely has a different level of satisfaction (done that) but for me personally that wouldn't be a "fun" project. I wanted something I could setup and use right away so I could spend the time working on what I *wanted* to do.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one the 60" harbor freight model. It's light, but sufficient. The built-in vice racks badly, but is still good for clamping flat and square things centered, or trapped between the included dogs. You can actually get it pretty tight. It's maybe not the best bench for heavy hand-tool usage, as it can rock a bit while wailing on chisels or pushing hand planes through stubborn pieces. For all other use, it's been just fine. If you get it, put some supporting cross pieces below the lower shelf's mdf bottom for rigidity. Also, drive in extra screws on the center vertical drawer support to hold it to the bench top, as mine fell out of the top at one point. I just finished mounting a better vice to the front of mine (an old 7" Jorgensen model), though I left the existing vice for light use.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/season2/206/


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

pierce85 SAID: "Mike, you mentioned using Ash for the top. How has that worked out and any pros/cons you'd like to share?"

I am actually very happy with using White Ash (Janka hardness 1320). While not at all the hardest of hardwoods it is relatively easy to work and IMO was easy to finish. I plan on sticking with Ash for a while and plan on building some bookshelves and end tables with it. It looks just like White Oak and I even have a small bit of Red Oak in my 21st Century Workbench and it is almost impossible to see unless you are really looking closely at it. And finally, in south Texas, this seems to be one of the more inexpensive woods at my lumber yard.


----------



## toolchap (May 28, 2010)

In my time I have built 3 benches and it took 12 years to arrive at what I consider perfect for me, she and I have settled into each other over the years.

I would suggest you buy a truly good vice secondhand, refurbish it and then decide what you want out of your bench. In a few years you will be more in tune with your needs and then you can redesign around that and build another, keeping your old vice.

Workshops, tool collections, habits and us….ever-evolving


----------



## AGriff (Sep 21, 2011)

I've got that exact bench. Bought it abought two months ago. No, it is not a $700.00 heavy duty work bench, but it is not $700.00 either! It works great and is fine for someone like me who is on a budget.


----------

